# so maybe it's not the new tv show Trauma...



## Outdoornut (May 12, 2010)

I saw a bunch of threads about the new tv show trauma (I see there are lots of fans on here  But it got me thinking....What are your favorite movies/tv shows or some that you have just recently seen.

I just watched the movie K2 Vertical Limit on youtube (trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwuQWgw0z0s) nowhere near realistic but entertaining...if you like thrillers, explosions and such. What about everyone else?? B)


----------



## red_head (Jun 5, 2010)

Favorite tv show: Firefly, and the movie Serenity, of course. 


I'm also quite the classic movie kinda girl. I guess having a boyfriend who's a film major in college helps that one.

Other tv shows that I enjoy: Battlestar Galactica (RIP), Caprica, The Sarah Connor Chronicles ( RIP), Glee, and some that I'm a little too embarrassed to openly admit. I'm sure some people would say I shouldn't have admitted to Glee

I love sci-fi.Books. Movies. TV Shows ( as long as they're not really cheesy). Anything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm... TV shows? Invader Zim, Space:Above and Beyond, Firefly, NCIS, NGE, The Unit, and How I Met Your Mother


Out of all of them the original NCIS and HIMYM are the only ones still airing.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 6, 2010)

Guess i'll hop on this bandwagon post here. 

Well, when I do watch TV, usually involves history channel or Discovery or adultswim or anything SciFi. I just enjoy continuing education. 

Specfic shows include, but are not limited to:
Firefly, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis, Family Guy, Cowboy Bebop, Scrubs, NCIS, Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist (Hey, I like some anime too. lol)

When it comes to movies, really enjoy SciFi, Action and comedies like most typical guys. lol
Star Wars series (ESP. the original trilogy), Triple X, Transporter 1 and 2, Stargate movies, Black Hawk Down, Behind Enemy Lines, Radio... Ok, lot's I could list here.

And books are limited, mostly SciFi, but I have 2 bookshelves FULL of Star Wars books. lol


----------



## Porkchop (Jun 6, 2010)

red_head said:


> Favorite tv show: Firefly, and the movie Serenity, of course.
> 
> 
> I'm also quite the classic movie kinda girl. I guess having a boyfriend who's a film major in college helps that one.
> ...




I'm fairly certain you and I are long lost siblings.  Lol, and it's ok to like glee.  I'm a guy, and I love it.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Some are still on, others are not:

-Battlestar Galactica 
-Star Trek: The Next Generation 
-Frasier 
-Cheers
-Dirty Jobs
-Survivorman 
-Deadliest Catch 
-NCIS
-Firefly
-House
-The Office 
-Pride and Prejudice 
-Planet Earth

As for movies, I've enjoyed quite a few:
-The Count of Monte Cristo
-What About Bob?
-The Importance of Being Earnest  
-Equilibrium 

Can't think of more movies right now...just a bit too tired. 

-


----------



## Ocean711 (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite show is still Battlestar Galactica. I also like King of Queens, Seinfeld, Mythbusters, and also Deadliest Catch. For my favorite movies, I like Sherlock Holmes, Alien, Airplane, The Hangover and Apollo 13 (I still would not mind being an astronaut).


----------



## red_head (Jun 6, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> I'm fairly certain you and I are long lost siblings.  Lol, and it's ok to like glee.  I'm a guy, and I love it.



Well hello there, long lost sibling.^_^

Most of my friends love Glee. I've even got my boyfriend watching it with me. I have a degree in vocal performance, so... it's not a guilty pleasure to me, but most of the non musical population thinks I'm crazy. hahaha


I just have to say that I'm so happy there is such a high number of Firefly/BSG fans here. It's a big easier for me to feel like I can fit in:blush:

Hal, I recently performed in a production of The Importance of Being Earnest.


----------



## Motojunkie (Jun 6, 2010)

Top Gear

Best show ever put on TV


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 6, 2010)

Shows: Dirty Jobs, Bizarre Foods, The 3 Stooges, M*A*S*H, Worlds Wildest Police Videos

Movies: Sniper, Sweet Home Alabama, The Patriot, Blind Side......
           and anything with Angelina Jolie!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> Top Gear
> 
> Best show ever put on TV



Love Top Gear. 

Currently obsessed with Parks and Recreation.... it's similar in style to the Office, but I missed to boat on that one so it's much easier to bond with the characters as it's just in it's second season.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 9, 2010)

Shows: 700 club 

Movies: Eraserhead


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother are among the top, as well as Simpsons and Scrubs.  Futurama gets thrown up there too.  

for drama, I enjoy NCIS and CSI  Miami are semi regular watches for me.  oh and Weeds, when i get the DVDs.

and mythbusters, and how it's made, lots of good stuff on discovery and science channel.


----------



## red_head (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, yes. I'm so excited for new Futurama!!!!!!


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 9, 2010)

Favorite TV Shows:
-_Top Shot_
-_Cops_
-_Trauma: Life in the ER_
-_Mall Cops_
-_Scrubs_
-_NCIS_
-_Arrested Development_ (I know it's off the air, but I watch the DVDs.  By far the greatest/cleverest comedy series I've ever seen)

Favorite Movies:
-_Taking Chance_
-_The Dark Knight_
-_The Brothers Bloom_
-_Black Hawk Down_
-_Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail_
-The _Bourne _Trilogy
-_Ocean's 11-13_
-_Cloverfield_
-_Enemy of the State_

I know, I have a lot of "favorites"


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Jun 9, 2010)

For all of you who like NCIS - JAG was way better...I miss it.

As for other shows I like there is (was) 24 and burn notice. I'm also open to any re-runs of M*A*S*H.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2010)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> For all of you who like NCIS - JAG was way better...I miss it.
> 
> As for other shows I like there is (was) 24 and burn notice. I'm also open to any re-runs of M*A*S*H.



JAG was good (I have all the seasons on DVD  ) But I like NCIS just as much. Gibbs is a BA


----------



## red_head (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel like JAG and NCIS can't really be compared.

Yeah, NCIS is technially a spinoff of JAG, but their styles are world's different.

JAG mostly took itself seriously, while NCIS is often tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2010)

I like wifeswap.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I like wifeswap.



You would.


----------

